# Anti-Aircraft Operation Rooms Bunker, Cardiff 2014/15



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 10, 2016)

I grew up in a town near this AAOR Bunker and heard stories about people stumbling across it in the forest when I was younger. The bunker become almost an Urban Legend at one point - and I can remember a time that I even thought it did not exist! Have visited this site on 2 occasions and have had 2 very different experiences that I would like to share with you (sorry if it looks a lot to read, but I like a good story haha, hope you enjoy)-

April 2014 - I do a lot of walking / hiking in my spare time. On this particular afternoon I was alone and walked Caerphilly mountain and into Wenallt forestry (Cardiff). It was then I remembered some supposed landmarks given to me during some recent pub talk for the location of the Bunker. I decided to abandon the walk and make it my mission to find this bunker and finally see it for myself. Surprisingly, I found it quite easily and took a good look around the site resulting in me finding an open doorway into the bunker - Result! I walked in and then around a partition wall which instantly blocked out any light. It was then I realised that I was not prepared for this - not only did I not have a torch but I had no way of knowing what was an inch in front of me! I luckily had my small digital camera with me so I could take a photo / flash which would show me where I'm going..... and so I went on. So everytime I flashed I saw in that instant a corridor, doors to the left or right, a room's contents, a staircase, etc. I happily wandered around for a good while - and then my mind began playing tricks. I started wondering things like - when was the last time I charged the camera battery? What would I do if the battery suddenly died? Would I ever find my way out of this concrete maze in the blackness? What would I do if the next time I flashed there was someone stood in front of me?!!! (yes, my mind can be very cruel at times!). I'm not usually spooked very easily, but as soon as these thoughts entered my brain I was doomed. I manically flashed my way around the corridors until I finally found the exit and daylight....Relief! I knew there was more to explore so I'd definitely be back - and next time, I'd be properly equipped with my usual camera , torches.... and company!

September 2015 - Myself and Jon6D had been on a great and successful day out exploring, and was on the drive home. We both felt like we had that one more place in us - and it was then the Bunker popped into my mind. He had never been there and always wanted to so was very very keen. As I drove, I excitedly told him all about my experience the previous year. Plus as I'd been there before, there would be no searching for the place, or gaps in the fence or shiftily hanging around looking for an entrance - it would just be "grab your camera and enjoy" - a perfect end to a great day. We parked up and I led the way straight to the bunker, and then I confidently walked around it to show him the entrance..... which had been breeze blocked up. The disappointment was unbearable, and an awkward silence followed.....

I suppose the moral of this story is that if you intend on returning to a place don't leave it 17 months like I idiotically did!!! Obviously, the photos below are from my first visit (as my second visit's photos just contain Jon's glum face). The photos were taken as my light/guide rather than me actually taking a photograph - so please bear that in mind when viewing haha! 


History
The Wenallt anti-aircraft operations rooms (AAOR) - a half-submerged bunker built in the increasing frost of the 1951 Cold War. The site was a vital ops room. It had dormitories, canteen, sick bay, water storage, air filtration, power generators and a pulse-proofed Faraday-caged communications room. Later the former AAOR became the main BT war headquarters for Wales. The distinctive curved glass galleries were stripped out, and new dormitories, air conditioning, canteen etc., were installed in the 1970s but the work was abandoned before completion and the bunker is now disused although the adjacent BT radio site remains in service.

Hope you enjoy the photos....


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 10, 2016)

Brilliant write up Rod, really enjoyed that, I haven't giving up on getting back in the place, just need to lose a few pounds before I can fit in that vent in the last photo, good job buddy


----------



## HughieD (Feb 10, 2016)

I like that a lot - well photographed. Shame the vandals have got in there and done there thing.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 10, 2016)

HughieD said:


> I like that a lot - well photographed. Shame the vandals have got in there and done there thing.



Thank you Hughie - it had been used as a base for raves for a while plus suffered a few fires. You're right - it is a real shame to see it like this


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 10, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> Brilliant write up Rod, really enjoyed that, I haven't giving up on getting back in the place, just need to lose a few pounds before I can fit in that vent in the last photo, good job buddy



Thank you Jon - glad you enjoyed, tickled myself writing it!


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> it had been used as a base for raves for a while



It was yes, happy memories.  That was a long time ago though, and before the pikey metal stripping and the fires started by local scrotes.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice write up and photos Vertigo Rod


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 10, 2016)

Cool stuff! Pity the mongs got to it, looks like there would have been some interesting stuff inside.


----------



## smiler (Feb 10, 2016)

krela said:


> It was yes, happy memories.  That was a long time ago though, and before the pikey metal stripping and the fires started by local scrotes.



Chill out boss, remember your blood pressure, I liked your report VR and some nice pics. Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 10, 2016)

Interesting post and a good write up. Pity about the vandalism.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 10, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Cool stuff! Pity the mongs got to it, looks like there would have been some interesting stuff inside.



Yes, a huge shame. While researching a bit about it - came across a few pic showing what was in there before.... here is one.


----------



## tazong (Feb 10, 2016)

Loved the write up - really nice - i love these old type of sites and even thou the vandals and graffiti freaks have grabbed hold of it - it sort of adds to it , i really liked the graffiti ghost almost pointing the way.
thanks for sharing


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 11, 2016)

tazong said:


> Loved the write up - really nice - i love these old type of sites and even thou the vandals and graffiti freaks have grabbed hold of it - it sort of adds to it , i really liked the graffiti ghost almost pointing the way.
> thanks for sharing



Thank you Tazong - really appreciate your comment. Just finished watching your video of ROC bunker and as you talked of how different it is being alone on an explore I thought of this write up! So glad you enjoyed, thank you


----------



## tazong (Feb 11, 2016)

I really know the feeling bud - the roc bunker was a little scary but i really freaked at raf tilstock , dont know if you seen that one but i think my torch was just not bright enough - thats why i bought the super bright light - really dont want to have that feeling again lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 12, 2016)

Great write up and images, such a shame all the fire damage.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Shame it's in that state, still an important piece of local history! 
Great photos, thanks for sharing


----------

